# Why did you choose your user name?



## ReadBavinck (Jan 16, 2006)

Obviously I went the straight-forward route. Mostly this was because I couldn't think of anything cool. Some of you have really great user names. Did you spend hours, or even days, deciding or was it easy?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 16, 2006)

Blame my father........


----------



## Richard King (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah I went the unimaginative route too. If I had it to do all over again I would probably use a nom de plume (if I may speak a little of Andrew's Huguenot)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2006)

It's my profession and something I most enjoy doing as well.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 16, 2006)

It was once the name of RC Sproul Jr's publishing company, and it sounded agrarian and really earthy and rustic.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 16, 2006)

Business name and what most know me for doing, or not doing as the case may be.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 16, 2006)

My avatar is that of Lady Jane Grey Dudley. I consider myself a lady. Flynt is a grey stone as well as my maiden name. I am very proud of my Flynt heritage (they were Scotsmen) as they were amoung the early Americans, coming to Virginia in the 1600's and then to Georgia in the 1700's due to land being granted as an award for participation in the War for American Independance.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 16, 2006)

Unimaginative application of the aviation alphabet to my initials.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Blame my father........


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jan 16, 2006)

I can't remember. I think I was trying to be cool and pick a Latin name like everybody else, and "Ex Nihilo" seemed more feminine than some of the other Latin phrases that could have been related to the Reformed faith.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 16, 2006)

I was reading Augustine at the time and tried for a feminine form of his name.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2006)

Virginia is my homeland which I




and in which my Huguenot ancestors settled.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 16, 2006)

*PuritanheadÂ®*



> _Originally posted by CJ_Chelpka_Did you spend hours, or even days, deciding or was it easy?



Actually, I had my marketing agents at the Madison Avenue firm of Cotton, Edwards, & Rutherford create my online persona.

PuritanheadÂ®, and Puritanhead logo, and the _upset Puritanhead_ logo, the are registered trademarks of _Puritanhead Holdings_, all rights reserved.

:bigsmile:

[align=center]




















[/align]

Actually, I just looked a Matthew McMahon's web site, _A Puritan's Mind_... where he says such and such number of Puritanheads have visited this website... and there was my bright idea for a name! Real original, huh?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 16, 2006)

Scott Bushey was already taken.... I blame his dad.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm a fan of B.B. Warfield.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Blame my father........



Blame my great grand parents who named my grand fathers...

John A. Schultz and
Fredrick J Folger.

Oh and my brother who made mom so sick that he became the Jr. instead of taking the grand father's names.


----------



## pastorway (Jan 16, 2006)

its who I am and what I do!

(which could actually be dangerous since speech recognition software transcribes my username as _passed away_.........I am training it though, and when I used the term _passed away_ in my sermon Sunday, the transcript came out "when these things have _pastorway_"!)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> its who I am and what I do!
> 
> (which could actually be dangerous since speech recognition software transcribes my username as _passed away_.........I am training it though, and when I used the term _passed away_ in my sermon Sunday, the transcript came out "when these things have _pastorway_"!)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 16, 2006)

I am a big fan of the Puritans and Presbyterians of the Westminster vane. I use to be in a Covenanter Church. I grew in deep appreciation of the Covenanter's faith and doctrine. So I made it my e-mail address years ago. 

Thus..... *PURITANCOVENANTER*


----------



## turmeric (Jan 16, 2006)

When I first got on the net I wanted Nutmeg but it was already in use so I picked Turmeric.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 16, 2006)

Can't get away from the spice cabinet, can ya, Meg?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 16, 2006)

"Me Died Blue" is the debut album of one of my favorite singer-songwriters, Steven Delopoulos, used as a metaphor for redemption.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 16, 2006)

I like the verse in the Bible.


----------



## Mike (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CJ_Chelpka_
> Why did you choose your user name?


Because if I didn't I could not join the board.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm a Puritan and at the time I joined the Board I was in the Navy. I suppose I'll have to change it now... Though sailing can be a great metaphor for life's journey


----------



## matt01 (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CJ_Chelpka_
> Why did you choose your user name?



I suppose my decision was based on the fact that I lack the creative trait that some have displayed.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Can't get away from the spice cabinet, can ya, Meg?



Hmmm who wants to be JERK?


----------



## historyb (Jan 16, 2006)

Because I like history.  Specifally Ancient Egypt, Civil War and WW2


----------



## Saiph (Jan 16, 2006)

Kappa Orionis (Îº Ori / Îº Orionis) is the sixth-brightest star in the constellation of Orion. Otherwise known as Saiph.

The name is from the Arabic _saif al jabbar_, sword of the giant.


----------



## non dignus (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm a half-baked Latinist......


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 17, 2006)

When I signed on to the board I was pretty much feeling like my user name as I was going through some very tough times and really questioning so much of my faith that always seemed so easy prior to then. It was an easy choice and I never second guessed using it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 17, 2006)

My original screen name was "Finn McCool." It is an irish form of king arthur, loosely. I guess I had these delusions (still do) of running through mist-laden hills in kilt-like garments with swords in hand.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 17, 2006)

It is a reference to the divinely-inspired nature of Scripture, being written from utopia (heaven) by the Word of God, Christ.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 17, 2006)

My first screen name, as Josh reminded me in his clever (corny, love you brother) acrostized acronym was Max Detail.

Back in the days before Desktop Publishing and image manipulation was done on Macs, I worked on a high end computer called a Scitex. They were very expensive and took years to get good on. When you wanted to zoom in as far as possible before the image would pixelate you would hit the Max Detail button. I thought that would make a good screen name.

My first screen name ever was Melus Achlus which was a transliteration of koine and it means 'dark mist'. I thought it had a gothic ring to it but no one could remember it or spell it so, Max Detail.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by historyb_
> Because I like history.  Specifally Ancient Egypt, Civil War and WW2



...and what about Curly?

My username is my real name....or is it?


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 17, 2006)

It was predestined...but I cooperated with grace and infused a "."


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 20, 2006)

Because Queen Esther is really cool


----------



## Dag Fish (Jan 21, 2006)

"Dag" is Hebrew for *fish* .... and "fish" is English for *fish*


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 21, 2006)

And in your FIRST post you tell us that you are actually Fish fish.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 21, 2006)

I like Athanasius, the church father.

I'm also _pro Christo,_ which makes me _contra mundum._

I am at war with the world, and everything of it.
I want every Christian to be citizens of the Kingdom of God first, and then citizens of the nations of this world.
I want every Christian to recognize the rest of this world's Christians as his first worldly concern, and only then his own worldly well-being.
I want every Christian to be a *bond-slave* of Jesus Christ, and then no world system can own him.
I want every Christian to be Christ's freedman, and then no worldly institution can enslave him.


----------



## Dag Fish (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes I thought it was kinda funny...


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2006)

Real simple....

I chose my username as my own name and my picture as my own picture.

This is because we are a Christian board here and this is a surefire way to stay accountable and answerable to all of our posts. 

The internet is way too anonymous and this breeds contempt for civility (i.e. hit and run rudeness in terse little screeds).

Plus, if I meet any of you - I want you to recognize me and not think, "Hmmm..he doesn't look anything like Obi-wan Kenobi, Robin Hood or a Martini glass."


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, if you want to see ppl out of disguise, then you have to visit the photo album.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 1, 2006)

I use DevilDog elsewhere but some here might not understand it is a term that Marines use (a nickname given to Marines by the Germans in WWI _teuffel hunden_ for their ferocity in battle). I also have used LeatherNeck (Marine uniforms used to have a leather stock collar device to protect against bayonet and sword wounds).

Semper Fideles (Always Faithful) is the Marine Motto. I wonder sometimes if people think that I believe I am Always Faithful. I am certainly not and am saved, by Grace, by a God who is truly Semper Fideles.

[Edited on 2-2-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 9, 2006)

Since my first name is Susan and my middle name is Anita, my friends started calling me Susita. 

And that is the end of the story.


----------



## Civbert (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a *civ*il engineer, and I'm a nerd like Dil*bert*.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Civbert_
> I'm a *civ*il engineer, and I'm a nerd like Dil*bert*.


I figured there was some Dilbert affinity going on but thanks for explaining the Civ part of it.


----------

